# Cómo elimino armonicos en la salida de un variador de frecuencias ?



## arley velilla (Jul 26, 2014)

como elimino armónicos en la salida de un variador de frecuencias de 200Hp a 480Vac en el que tiene una distancia entre el variador y el motor de 300Mt y me esta afectando la operatividad y el rendimiento del motor además un conductor 250mcm, en investigado y encontré que se podía colocar un filtro en la salida del variador pero no me entregan data sheet ni pcb.
espero colaboración para poder fabricar un prototipo y ensayar.
gracias. ...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 26, 2014)

Seamos ordenados.

- ¿Por que culpás a los armónicos del problema?

- ¿En qué consiste esa afectación en "la operatividad y el rendimiento del motor"?

- ¿Un filtro para 200hp sobre un PCB?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 26, 2014)

Lo del filtro es muy fácil solo tenes que darle 4 vueltas a un toroide de ferrite... jjaja pero creo que se te va a hacer difícil doblar cables de 250mm...  entonces ...  usa 4 toroides de ferrite y solo atraviesalos con el cable, lo del rendimiento mmm no lo creo

Porque poner el motor tan lejos del variador


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2014)

Esa distancia es absolutamente desaforada


----------



## jamesoro (Jul 27, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Esa distancia es absolutamente desaforada



de acuerdo, me parece demasiada


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo tambien concuerdo con que es una distancia bastante larga y se esta subestimando la reactancia inductiva del conductor... Mas por los valores que esta tirando... 126mm y no menciona la carga al final de linea, si bien podriamos decir que cuando mas grande la seccion, menos problemas vamos a tener, este es un concepto ordinario y o incorrecto. Lo ideal para ese tipo de conductor, es la implementacion de un circuito anillo y ahi quizas no tengas tantos problemas, pero como es una seccion bastante importante, el costo es grande. 
Para salir de toda duda, fijate que potencia pico tenes en el motor, y despues, con ese dato y el de reactancia inductiva de ese mismo conductor que tenes, fijate si el dato de la distancia te encuadra con un 7% admisible. Hay formula...busque busque que el que busca encuentra


----------



## foso (Jul 28, 2014)

La potencia de salia:
Po = 200 HP x 746 W/HP = 149.2 kW
La potencia de entrada suponiendo una eficiencia del 80 %:
Pi = 149.2 kW / 0.8 = 186.5 kW

Pi = 3 x Vs x Is x FP  -----> Is = Pi / (3 x Vs x FP)
suponiendo un FP = 0.85 ----> Is = 159 A

La resistencia del cable suponiendo de Cu:
R = 600 m /(57MS/m x 126 E-6 m²) = 84 mΩ

La caída de tensión en el cable es de 159 A x 84 mΩ = 13.3 V, ----->  2.9 %

Creo que es despreciable.
Habría que ver que tipo de modulación se está usando en el variador de velocidad para esa distancia tan larga, en todo caso una solución podría ser llevar el variador al lado del motor y transportar solo la alimentación del variador.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 28, 2014)

a mi me dio diastinto   
Los datos que tenemos, es que tenemos una linea de 300metros (0,3Km) con  una seccion de 126mm²  alimentando posiblemente un motor trifasico de  desconocida potencia; El calculo de la linea actual, esta provisto para una  distribucion de 310Amp...
La formula para este caso en particular que suelo implementar es:


CU = K * I * L * ( R. cos j + X. sen j)
 donde tenemos que : 


I     = corriente transportada, en A
L     = longitud de la línea, en km.
X     = reactancia inductiva del cable a 50 hz, en Ω / km
R     = resistencia eléctrica a la temperatura de ejercicio, en Ω / km.
cos j     = factor de potencia de la carga
K (nº Constante)    = 2 para líneas monofásicas
K     = 1.73 para líneas trifásicas
Si bien cada conductor, tiene su propia tabla RMG proporcionada por el fabricante,no estaria mal consultar dicha tabla para afinar el lapiz...Para los que estamos implementando otras normas, veamos la tabla de equivalencias AWG MCM - mm²



A simple vista, esta sobedimensionada la linea y eso acarrea ruidos por la reactancia inductiva propia y natural del conductor frente a tensiones alternas. Yo creo, al igual que ya comentaron varios, la solucion es llevar el variador a la zona del motor, colocar unos filtros solo para la "alimentacion del variador" y tema resuelto. Hay que tener en cuenta que estas trasportando esa energia unos 300 metros con la etapa de potencia del variador de frecuencia...distinto a alimentar el motor a tan solo unos metros...saludos


----------



## fuzzer0110 (Jul 28, 2014)

Sería bueno saber la marca y el modelo del variador.  Como está hecha la instalación física de los 300 metros de cable del motor? Aérea? por tubería metálica, (EMT)?  Que tipo de cable es el 250MCM? con o sin pantalla? 

Por lo general, cada fabricante pone en el manual de instalación del variador una tabla que muestra según la longitud del cable, la frecuencia PWM de operación más apropiada para que tanto el variador, como el motor, trabajen apropiadamente.

También, cada fabricante aconseja según sea el caso, la instalación de filtros (reactores) tanto de entrada como de salida, con el mismo fin.


Saludos!


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 30, 2014)

hola a todos.

si bien la distancia es mucha, creo que podría haber solución para disminuir los problemas.
para eso es necesario leer el manual de usuario.

Por ejemplo, tomé un modelo de variador/inversor/convertidor de frecuencia en el que explica que existen accesorios.
http://www.weg.net/cl/Productos-y-S...de-Frecuencia/Convertidor-de-Frecuencia-CFW09
adjunto dejo como referencia una sección del manual de usuario que explica un poco los problemas ocasionados por distancias largas entre motor e inversor.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola, porlas distancias que comentan, nos es un 100% viable hacer eso...


----------

